# RS4 Owners!!!



## Guest (Sep 19, 2003)

I have a set of 4, Genuine RS4 alloys with good tyres, if anyone is interested?
8.5x18" ET20
the tyres have 7-8mm of tread.

Give me an offer of around Â£700 and the're yours!


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

Â£500.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2003)

Sorry, just accepted an offer of Â£650. Just waiting for him to collect them. I got an offer of Â£720 on ebay last week but the guy never turned up for them! Nevermind...at least I have a Â£50 deposit this time! 
Cheers anyway.....


----------

